

Intel SGX Extensions Talk 4/15 (live, stream,video) - drallison
http://ee380.stanford.edu/Abstracts/150415.html

======
higherpurpose
> Join the live presentation. Wednesday April 15, 4:15-5:30. Requires
> Microsoft Windows Media player.

Seriously?

Anyways, what I'd be interested to know is if Intel has found a way to ensure
that if the private key is stolen, others can find out about it. Since that
seems overly complex/almost impossible, then the alternative should be to let
users have their own keys and allow them to change the keys as well. Intel
should _not_ have access to those keys (in a provable way).

Otherwise we'd never know if the NSA has the keys to all future "secure
programs" protected by SGX.

[http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2013_09_01_archive.ht...](http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2013_09_01_archive.html)

